# Australia clamps down on rogue employers abusing visa system



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A new crackdown has been launched against rogue firms in Australia who employ overseas workers on 457 visas at less than minimum pay. It is part of a joint initiative by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship and the Fair Work Ombudsman and will see more checks being undertaken on suspected rogue employers. The Fair [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia clamps down on rogue employers abusing visa system...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

